# irrigation of post op wound?



## klbecker (Sep 20, 2010)

Dr performed an irrigation and debridement on a patient, down to bone, on his right shoulder and back area.  A few days later Dr took him back to the OR for an irrigation of the same area.  I am not able to find a CPT for just an irrigation.  I'm thinking it's included in the primary procedure, but I hate to that to my Dr.  Am I right with thinking there is not a code for just an irrigation of a post op wound or am I just not seeing it.   Please help!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 21, 2010)

klbecker said:


> Dr performed an irrigation and debridement on a patient, down to bone, on his right shoulder and back area.  A few days later Dr took him back to the OR for an irrigation of the same area.  I am not able to find a CPT for just an irrigation.  I'm thinking it's included in the primary procedure, but I hate to that to my Dr.  Am I right with thinking there is not a code for just an irrigation of a post op wound or am I just not seeing it.   Please help![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> look at cpt 10180 dx 998.59 then if the 1st procedure has a global just remember to put a modifier.
> hope that helps.


----------

